# Paph. thaianum first bloom



## Michael Bonda (Jun 5, 2021)

Such a tiny flower. And a small plant growth. First time I have seen it in real life too.


----------



## GuRu (Jun 5, 2021)

Congrats to flower it, it's lovely. I'm always fascinated by the greenish 'butterfly' on the staminode and the purple 'polka dots' on the inside of the pouch.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 6, 2021)

very nice. 
Big pot?


----------



## Michael Bonda (Jun 7, 2021)

3 inch pot. I likely will reduce once repot if roots are small. Most of my slippers I prefer root bound in small pots but this came to me in 3 inch pot and I did not repot yet.


----------



## Markhamite (Jun 7, 2021)

Lovely plant and flower. I kick myself every time I see these since I passed on obtaining a flask from Sam.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 7, 2021)

Nice. Who did you get it from, Thanh?


----------



## Rockbend (Jun 8, 2021)

Is it fragrant?


----------



## Greenpaph (Jun 8, 2021)

All of the above!
Thanks


----------



## papheteer (Jun 8, 2021)

A lovely thaianum!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 9, 2021)

Nice shape


----------



## Michael Bonda (Jun 9, 2021)

I no


NYEric said:


> Nice. Who did you get it from, Thanh?


yes from Thanh in Florida east coast. Was in very low bud when purchased. I have puchsed dozens of different plants from him over the years.


----------



## Michael Bonda (Jun 9, 2021)

Rockbend said:


> Is it fragrant?


I cannot detect a fragrance. I have difficulty detecting fragrance from other Paphs that are to have one. Maybe it’s time if day or growth timeline when I try or just my olfactory sense.


----------



## Rockbend (Jun 9, 2021)

Michael Bonda said:


> I cannot detect a fragrance. I have difficulty detecting fragrance from other Paphs that are to have one. Maybe it’s time if day or growth timeline when I try or just my olfactory sense.


I usually smell them mid-morning, 10-11. AFAIK not all of them smell - maybe 40%? - but maybe different plants smell at different times of day.


----------



## Rockbend (Jun 10, 2021)

FWIW - the breeding strain that Thanh/Springwater has for sale has received several awards so far.


----------



## Guldal (Jun 10, 2021)

Rockbend said:


> FWIW - the breeding strain that Thanh/Springwater has for sale has received several awards so far.


Very understandable...I would have commented on the very good quality of your flower, Michael, more so, as it is a first time bloomer!


----------



## Michael Bonda (Jun 11, 2021)

I have to give complete credit to Thanh, the grower, for this flower quality. I have never entered a plant for a judging but hope one day to produce a hybrid and name it and enter for judging.
The flower is fully open after 1 week and still has a very nice shape:


----------



## Rockbend (Jun 12, 2021)

IMO - it will get better and better in the next 2 years!


----------



## Michael Bonda (Jun 13, 2021)

Rockbend said:


> IMO - it will get better and better in the next 2 years!


Fingers crossed I keep it alive and growing in the next few years. Species are more difficult for me than crosses but I give extra attention to the more difficult slippers. Thank you for your input!


----------



## tnyr5 (Jun 15, 2021)

Very pretty. Could you give us some flower measurements?


----------



## Michael Bonda (Jun 15, 2021)

tnyr5 said:


> Very pretty. Could you give us some flower measurements?


Of course. First is the smallest Paph flower and plant all I have as well has ever seen in bloom. 
Longest single leaf span 55mm
Spike length 65mm
Bloom width 42mm
Bloom height 33mm
Pouch 12mm wide x 16mm height


----------



## Michael Bonda (Jun 15, 2021)

Oops
Correction: the spike is 100mm long


----------



## Michael Bonda (Jun 16, 2021)

Oops. The spike length is 100mm.


----------



## Guldal (Jun 16, 2021)

Rockbend said:


> IMO - it will get better and better in the next 2 years!


Sky is the limit!


----------

